# help with ventilation in Redrose loft....



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Ladies and gents,

I had a fellow club member stop by last night to asses my birds. I am missing my secomd YB season for my learning mistakes. That is a story for another day....but he did say my loft was hot and dusty.

I have three Redrose starter lofts and each is to plan. Do I need a fan? Where should I put it? I don't want drafts on my birds.... but I want good air. Is there a good picture of air flow out there? I have been looking for a plan I saw..... it had a high peak like a chimmney. Maybe like the Bieche loft I saw in a video recently.

Okay I will stop rambling...

Barry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes they cut vents down at the bottom of the loft near the floor with a door you can shut in the winter.. like in this link:
http://www.pigeontv.com/public/images/96.JPG


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks.... I have seen that picture. I will do that. I suggested that to my buddy and he didn't think that would help. Guess it can't hurt. Maybe an exhaust fan on the ridge vent tooo?

Barry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bjanzen said:


> Thanks.... I have seen that picture. I will do that. I suggested that to my buddy and he didn't think that would help. Guess it can't hurt. Maybe an exhaust fan on the ridge vent tooo?
> 
> Barry


if you can put one up there sure.. where you live it gets warm..so I would say yes.. with both you can get some air in there..


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

If you cut vents in the front bottom it will work. I don't think you need a fan, but please make sure not to over crowd.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Just an update...

I plan to do more tthis weekend.... but I hung a fan in the cieling blowing out the ridge vent and vastly improved things.... for the first time in a while, the birds were inside instead of out in the aviary when I got home from work! Guess they liked the change!


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

bjanzen said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I had a fellow club member stop by last night to asses my birds. I am missing my secomd YB season for my learning mistakes. That is a story for another day....but he did say my loft was hot and dusty.
> 
> ...


get 2 exhaust fans close to ther floor, blowing the dust out, i meant


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

bjanzen said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I had a fellow club member stop by last night to asses my birds. I am missing my secomd YB season for my learning mistakes. That is a story for another day....but he did say my loft was hot and dusty.
> 
> ...


I had the misunderstanding about "drafts" on the birds when I first started and then I read on here a good explanation that cleared up the confusion for me.

A draft is if it is cold outside and the birds are warm inside and the cold wind is blowing over them.

Positive ventilation is old stale air circulating out and fresh clean air coming in. 

On the cheap with the Red Rose starter you could cut out 8" x 4' across the back and in the front and make floor vents..save the cut out peices and put them on hinges..Summer time leave the "flaps" up and open and in the winter drop them to prevent drafts. 

I would do the cigarette test..take a cigarette and set it in the center of the floor and see which way the smoke is exiting the loft..if it smokes up the loft then add vents across the top.

With the upper vents buy the aluminum vents 8"x 16" or 4"x 16" they sell at Lowe's or Home Depot..they have a fine mesh already in place and have the downward wind deflector design. 

With adjustable vents on the back and front of your loft and upper vents allowing hot air to exit..you should have your "stale air" problem fixed..of course if you live in a valley with no breeze then you'll need to add a exhaust fan and the expense adds up considerably from there. Depending how you run power to your loft and if you leave it running 24/7. Good luck


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Jax,

Thanks for the good advice. I back up to a fence on the east/back of the lofts. So for now I have a 20" box fan in the ceiling of each loft blowing out the ridge vent. I plan to work on some floor vents on the front bottom to add fresh air coming in. Will see how it goes..... Ihave the fans on timers to run daylight hours....

Barry


----------

